# 67 Rams Horn Fastback HB Tape ?



## Vicious Cycle (Nov 27, 2019)

I am detailing my Violet Aug. '67 Rams Horn. It came with Silver Glitter bar tape that looks original to the bike. Most all the examples I see have Violet tape. I have either tape to apply but want to put on what it came with. The Silver tape is much harder to find and I wonder if that is why I see so many done with Violet. What did Schwinn use in 1967 ?


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 27, 2019)

I believe the bar tape is original on my 67.


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Nov 27, 2019)

That is the way my Violet '67 looked when I got it many years ago. It seems to make sense that they used Silver fleck to match the saddle.


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Nov 29, 2019)

After posting this I found a 67 catalog picture showing Violet tape , did they perhaps use either one ?


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 29, 2019)

Vicious Cycle said:


> After posting this I found a 67 catalog picture showing Violet tape , did they perhaps use either one ?



No idea! You know Schwinn, you could probably order any color you wanted. What color is your seat?


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Nov 29, 2019)

Silver Glow


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 29, 2019)

The 67 catalog also shows the Coppertone with Coppertone tape. I purchased a new 1964 Lime Varsity when I was a kid and the bar tape on that was color matching Lime. The 64 catalog shows the plain old White tape on the Varsity but the higher end models were shown with color matching tape. I remember the bikes the dealer had on the floor and the Dealer wrapped the higher end bikes including the Continental with white cotton tape. Found out that Schwinn did not ship the bikes with the bars wrapped during these times and that was done by all the dealers when the bike was assembled. I've seen these Ramshorns either way so you would most likely be correct doing whatever you want.


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Nov 29, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. When I started working at the local Schwinn dealer one of my first jobs was assembly and taping bars. They came un-wrapped and the tape was in the parts box with each bike. Fastback Rams horn models ended a few years before so I have no knowledge of how they came.


----------



## bikemonkey (Dec 3, 2019)

Vicious Cycle said:


> Thanks for the reply. When I started working at the local Schwinn dealer one of my first jobs was assembly and taping bars. They came un-wrapped and the tape was in the parts box with each bike. Fastback Rams horn models ended a few years before so I have no knowledge of how they came.



I don't remember the year but I think it was late 70s when we first had new bikes come to our shop that had prewrapped handlebars...


----------



## vastingray (Dec 3, 2019)

DonChristie said:


> I believe the bar tape is original on my 67.
> 
> View attachment 1102270
> 
> View attachment 1102271



Beautiful bike


----------

